# Pochmann Memorization



## PEZenfuego (Oct 3, 2009)

I've searched quite a bit but I still can't really grasp memorization. Stefan says that memorization is the easy part, but so far for me it is the opposite. I can accurately do a blind solve if I write down things and use paper (yeah, I know that doesn't count), but I can't for the life of me accurately memorize anything. 

So here are the questions? What are some alternative ways besides the color pair memorization and can I have a link that explains it? What is your list of color pairs.

I feel that if I can get a good list of color pairs that will help a lot. This is because with the current list I'm using it is almost impossible to make a story.

Also, I feel that if I memorize almost random people/locations/actions/objects for pieces I can successfully do a solve. If that is the case, how should I go about doing that?

Any help/tips/advice would be appreciated because searching for about half an hour gave me squat.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> I've searched quite a bit but I still can't really grasp memorization. Stefan says that memorization is the easy part, but so far for me it is the opposite. I can accurately do a blind solve if I write down things and use paper (yeah, I know that doesn't count), *but I can't for the life of me accurately memorize anything. *
> 
> So here are the questions? What are some alternative ways besides the color pair memorization and can I have a link that explains it? What is your list of color pairs.
> 
> ...


If you think you can, you shouldn't think you can't.

Simply said: you have to memorize in the way that suits you best, just like normal cubing


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 3, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > I've searched quite a bit but I still can't really grasp memorization. Stefan says that memorization is the easy part, but so far for me it is the opposite. I can accurately do a blind solve if I write down things and use paper (yeah, I know that doesn't count), but I can't for the life of me accurately memorize anything.
> ...



Alright


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry, a bit too rude. I edited my post.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay, new question...clearer this time.

For edges-

Should I come up with a person and object and action for each of the 24 (22) different pieces/positions and memorize those?

Or would it make more sense to come up with a 2 people per piece for 4 pieces, 2 objects per piece for another four pieces, and 2 actions per piece for another 4 pieces.

OR

Would it be best to come up with objects, people, and actions for everything randomly?

Should I come up with an equal number of people, objects, actions or should I have more of one than the other?

I could try out all of those, but that would be a waste of time. Which option IYO or IYE do you think is best?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

What suits you best.

What I once did was:

Give each sticker a letter, give every letter a person, an action and an object. Then, while memorizing, make stories of 3 letters, which all involve a P, an A and an O.

It only requires 66 things to learn, and in my opinion it's a pretty useful way of memoing.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 3, 2009)

keep at it - try, fail, try, fail... eventually you'll have a try, succeed. I can only memo about 8 edges thus far but it's still fun. I stuck with the colour pairs - works OK for me - over time I'll get better at recalling my colour pair objects and the memo will be easier. I started adding stuff into the wiki for colour pairs (http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/BLD_Memorization) but you'll no doubt want your own memorable objects.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> What suits you best.
> 
> What I once did was:
> 
> ...



Wow. I really like this idea. Thank you very much, that is exactly the kind of idea I was looking for. That seems like it is going to be much more effective than my current method.

@msemtd thanks for the advice, I'm glad to see someone else who is sharing in my current situation


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> What suits you best.
> 
> What I once did was:
> 
> ...



There are more stickers than there are English letters. Wouldn't you need to use AA, AB, etc.?


----------



## wing92 (Oct 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> There are more stickers than there are English letters. Wouldn't you need to use AA, AB, etc.?



or you could use greek letters. chinese symbols would work well too. a more advanced method would involve heiroglyphics


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > What suits you best.
> ...



There are 26 letters in the English Alphabet. I only need 22...


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

54 stickers on a cube, and each one has one letter, yet you only use 22 letters. I don't understand.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 54 stickers on a cube, and each one has one letter, yet you only use 22 letters. I don't understand.



You separate the edges from the corners. 

On the edges you need 22, because you don't memorize the stickers on the buffer. (When you switch to bigger cubes you'll need a 23:d)

The same for corners, you need 7x3 = 21 letters/persons/actions.

I agree with Maarten that this is the simplest way, 66 things to memo. 
There are two little snags. Firstly, if you use the same set for corners and edges you
can mix them up, but I don't think it is hard to keep corners and edges memo apart.
Secondly if you use triples, you'll have a little harder to remember if it is an "odd or even" turn. Which is important for the M2-method particularly. It is easier if you memo
pairs or quadruples (as I do).


----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 54 stickers on a cube, and each one has one letter, yet you only use 22 letters. I don't understand.



Edges = a-x
Corners = a-x

There is no reason not to use the same letters for corners and edges since you will be memorizing them independently of one another.

I can't say that I have any bld skills... but something that helps me:
I use a combination of a few different memo methods. I use a very basic Roman Rooms approach. One 3x3 can very easily fit in my kitchen. This sounds silly... but it makes things easy to remember. I visualize miniature scenes being played out in that room, kind of like a miniature exhibit at a museum. The locations in my kitchen are various places on the counter, in each side of the sink, in the microwave, on the range, and in the fridge. For each miniature scene, I have at least one person and sometimes more in each location. I use primarily people, but I have them performing actions on each other with objects. I also throw in descriptors for both objects and people. I memorize both the "story" version of each scene, as well as the "action" version of each scene. An example could be as follows:

Location 1:
*M*isty *H*itting *R*obbie with a *T*wisted *S*mirnoff

Location 2: a *N*aked *W*aitress *F*lipping *M*e *O*ff

That is 10 edges with only two locations. I try to always use people that I know very well, as this aids in remembering them visually. It also helps to pick actions that you can actually see those people performing on one another. For example, don't pick two people that don't like one another and having one of them give the other a shoulder massage... unless you think the humor in that would aid in the recognition.

Using this method, it is entirely possible to put edges and corners in 2 locations each, and only have 4 scenes to visualize. 

Does anyone else something similar to this?


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, the memorization part was annoying. 
my advice is,
try to use images instead of letters.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay, so today I'm going to put wr, rw, wg, gw, etc on note cards with letters on the other side and memorize the crap out of that. Then I'm going to try to memo with just that. If I am still having trouble, that's okay because later I'm going to put people, actions, and objects with them. I have a pretty successful notecard memorization method that I use to memorize root words, so that shouldn't be hard at all for me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 4, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Okay, so today I'm going to put wr, rw, wg, gw, etc on note cards with letters on the other side and memorize the crap out of that. Then I'm going to try to memo with just that. If I am still having trouble, that's okay because later I'm going to put people, actions, and objects with them. I have a pretty successful notecard memorization method that I use to memorize root words, so that shouldn't be hard at all for me. Thanks guys.




Nice to know that you're finally starting to try. Good luck.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Okay, so today I'm going to put wr, rw, wg, gw, etc on note cards with letters on the other side and memorize the crap out of that.


Note cards are good for learning (I use my old business cards!) -- I like the idea of putting multiple memo method objects on each card: the more reinforcement of the imagery the better.


----------



## blah (Oct 4, 2009)

Carson said:


> Location 1:
> *M*isty *H*itting *R*obbie with a *T*wisted *S*mirnoff
> 
> Location 2: a *N*aked *W*aitress *F*lipping *M*e *O*ff


MHRTS: *M*e*H*, *R*a*TS*
NWFMO: *N*e*W* *F*e*M*ale *O*strich

That's what I do, cut it short. Just cut it short.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2009)

blah said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Location 1:
> ...



And how do you know that the second line shall not be NWFML or NWFMLST
... and if you are skipping the vowels how do you get to 22?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 4, 2009)

blah said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Location 1:
> ...




I'll make it into syllables. Ma/Ha/Ra/Ta/Sa, Na/Wa/Fa/Ma/O.
But I don't do letters for 3x3x3, only for 4x4x4 centers.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yeah guys, thanks to your help, I had a successful blind solve a few days ago. I am now addicted to bld cubing, thanks a million!


----------



## curious (Oct 22, 2009)

Referring to the person » action » object system:

Once you have given each sticker/position a person, action and object. 
Is the following the correct aproach?:

solving 2 pieces/targets:
1. Memorise the person and action of target one.
2. Then memorise the object of target 2.

I'm a bit confused.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

Memorize the person of target one, memorize the action of target two, memorize the object of target three, memorize the person of target four, etc.


----------



## curious (Oct 22, 2009)

hmm, I see.
thanks, now i must think of 22 people i know well.
(not in person)


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 11, 2009)

I recommend u watch this guy's video it can help u alot (it did for me, but i still cant blindsolve!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto#p/u/17/xT2UBYhX5uM


----------

